
A Free 7-Day Email Course about the Ketogenic Diet - jjets718
http://course.perfectketo.com/
======
jjets718
Hi there, HN! Over the past several weeks I spent some time putting together a
free email course about the ketogenic diet.

The ketogenic diet has gained popularity among dieticians and nutritionists as
a way for people to safely and sustainably lose weight. If you're looking for
a lifestyle change that will lead to better health, the ketogenic diet may
help you.

In this course, I delve into what the ketogenic diet is, how to start
following it, how to test blood ketone levels, and more. I'd love to hear your
feedback about the course if you decide to join it. Just email me directly at
kaufmanjohn719@gmail.com with any feedback or ketogenic diet questions.
Thanks!

